# celulares nokia que soportan comandos AT



## kronocher (Mar 15, 2006)

hola..
buscando en la web , encontre que posiblemente los nokias  que soportan comandos AT son los que tienen GPRS, HSCSD, GSM, o Irdq , la verdad que no se!
alguien sabe si esto es cierto, o como se puede identificar a un nokia que soporta AT.??
gracias


----------



## irgracia (May 6, 2006)

Casi todos los Nokia soportan AT, sin embargo yo solo he probado el 9100 y el 5110.


----------

